# restoring a tank?? O_o



## curtman602003 (Sep 1, 2008)

My girlfriend and i recently purchased a "55" gal tank...i put it in the " because when i took measurements and what not it came out to be about 50 gal  so idk...anyways we bought it from a guy who was keeping turtles in it. idk what happend to the turtles but they were gone and the guy needed to get rid of his tank...so we picked it up for 20$ with 2 25gal filters... the tank holds water fine but its chipped and the seals around the bottom are peeling. im just wondering what kind of caucking i should get and where i can get it to reseal the botom just for good measure...and the trim around the tank is all missing...my gf had the idea to use floor molding which could work...but what adhesive would be best for this. or do you know where you can just buy regular trim that is made for glas? thanks for all the help  

forgive spelling grammer and punctuation please... im in english 101 for a reason


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Look in the DIY section for old threads about "resealing". You need to scrape off all the old stuff and use a 100% silicone that is safe for aquariums.


----------

